# 4/0-4/0-2/0-#2 Legal for 200 amp sub panel?



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

rrolleston said:


> Was at the electric supply checking on prices for wire and supplies
> and they said I should use 4/0-4/0-2/0-*#2* wire for a 200 amp sub panel.
> Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


Will you be getting inspected?
Does your County/area require a 4wire (with ground) feed to sub panels?

ETA: I missed that this does have the 4th wire.
Is this THHN? or a URD quadplex?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Since I am in a neighborhood area an inspection will have to be done. The guy at electric supply even asked me why I would bother with a ground.

I was told by inspectors it's required and some come and say no. Thing about inspectors is they seem to have such a wide range of ideas. Friend worked all weekend on a hair salon when the inspector came he said fail you need cast drain iron drain pipes here. Another inspector said it was fine.

I have three wire now and it's just URD running in the attic to the panel not very safe but has been there for years. I would like to run conduit from the main panel all the way to the sub panel in my mobile home and run four wire to the panel.

I want to do this properly I am just getting so many mixed answers between people in the trade and people at some of the electric supply and AHJ. Called one electrical supply this afternoon and they said I had to run four 4/0 wires harder to pull and maybe larger conduit costing close to three times the price.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Also I may be able to reuse the wire that I have feeding the panel now. It's probably enough 4/0-4/0-2/0 just need to add a #2 wire and I think I have close to 100 feet of that somewhere.

I will have to measure if it's enough after I find out whether it's ok to reuse it. Does not look like anything wrong with it.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

rrolleston said:


> Was at the electric supply checking on prices for wire and supplies and they said I should use 4/0-4/0-2/0-#2 wire for a 200 amp sub panel. Makes sense since my main disconnect is only 4/0-4/0-2/0 and I have to install a ground at the sub panel and seperate neutral and ground.
> 
> Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


You never said if this sub will be in a building that is separate from the building that has the main or if it will be in the same structure as the main.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry yes it will be in a separate building


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

I need a tad bit of clarification. 

1.)Your service is for a mobile home
2.) Your service equipment (main disconnect) is on a pedestal or pole within 30 feet of the mobile home? 
3.) The sub panel is 200 amps and it is in a separate building from the mobile home?
4.) Your wanting to feed that sub-panel from the service equipment enclosure where the main disconnect is located?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Stubbie said:


> I need a tad bit of clarification.
> 
> 1.)Your service is for a mobile home
> 2.) Your service equipment (main disconnect) is on a pedestal or pole within 30 feet of the mobile home?
> ...


Main service is in a garage but about 85 feet of cable length to the mobile home panel. Going to feed the sub panel with the feed through lugs to a sub panel with a main breaker and separate neutral and ground and will add two grounding rods and ground to copper water main.

All 200 amps


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> Main service is in a garage but about 85 feet of cable length to the mobile home panel. Going to feed the sub panel with the feed through lugs to a sub panel with a main breaker and separate neutral and ground and will add two grounding rods and ground to copper water main.
> 
> All 200 amps


Sounds fine but why such a large sub-panel? Is the separate building a big shop or something?

Or are you just meeting the rules that the sub on feed thru must equal the service equipment rating?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

We have an electric tankless water heater. And may possibly add an electric range in the future. The old panel was 150 amps fed by 4/0. Hoping after the conduit run they are still long enough.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Also currently our home is fed by two feeds from the main one 100amp main panel that was original to the home. And one feed to the 150 amp panel from the feed though lugs.

I really would like to feed the new 200 amp panel where everything in my home that runs on 220 will be connected. Then feed the 100 amp panel with the new 200 amp panel separating all the neutrals and grounds the way they should be and adding better grounding. And at the same time making everything underground


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> We have an electric tankless water heater. And may possibly add an electric range in the future. The old panel was 150 amps fed by 4/0. Hoping after the conduit run they are still long enough.


So your running a new *4 wire* main feeder from the service equipment in the garage to a new sub panel in the mobile home?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes. Main in garage is going to feed sub panel in the mobile home


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Hate the idea of all wire being exposed and overhead with bonded neutrals in sub panels. Really want it done much neater.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, sorry it takes me awhile sometimes to get one the same page. I'd just buy some mobile home feeder

http://www.cable.alcan.com/CablePub...e+Cable/STABILOY+Mobile+Home+Feeder+Cable.htm

You will need 4/0-4/0-2/0-4 aluminum. You do not need a #2 equipment 
ground ...who told you that??

Everything else sounds good.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> Hate the idea of all wire being exposed and overhead with bonded neutrals in sub panels. Really want it done much neater.


Absolutely agree

A 4 wire main feeder has been required for several code cycles at least 20 years to my recollection for any mobile home..


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

At first I was told use 4 4/0 conductors then after some talking and research I found I could use 4/0-4/0-2/0-#2. Is it ok to use the #2 since I already have it?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> At first I was told use 4 4/0 conductors then after some talking and research I found I could use 4/0-4/0-2/0-#2. Is it ok to use the #2 since I already have it?


Absolutely ok to use a bigger size ground wire than the minimum #4


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you. If this cable that I already have in the garage is not long enough I will grab some #4 I should be fine though. I am hoping I don't get into both panels and can't connect because of two feet short. Because the wire will cost me about 200 bucks.

Unless a splice is 100% legal. But at the same time splices scare me.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Stubbie said:


> Absolutely ok to use a bigger size ground wire than the minimum #4


I figured it would be ok just had to be sure. Thank you so much for everyone that helped me.


----------

